# Surprise!



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My Lamancha doe kidded today for the first time at 3 yrs old. We have been struggling to get her bred. I didn't think she was pregnant! She always develops a precocious udder so that didn't mean anything. Her body shape never changed and I never felt kids. The kids are mini lamanchas. A paint buck and black and brown doe.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are the best kind of surprises! Congratulations!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! I want that doe haha I love Swiss markings. I'm in love!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's awesome! Hopefully she will breed more easily from now on. Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hooray!!!! They're adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!!! Adorable babies.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are adorable!! What a fun surprise!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

i LOVE THE BUCK!! LOOKS LIKE HE HAS A SWEATER ON!!! CONGRATS!


----------

